# 'ello



## Misha (Feb 8, 2007)

hey all
I am Michelle but everyone calls me Misha so i go by that
i am very happy i finded this site!! i love tech and plan on doing it for a living...most recently i was the assistant stage manager/stage manager for our production of Urinetown: The Musical. 
I am from vancouver island Canada! 
I am currently doing a few smaller things as well as attending school for theatre


----------



## gafftaper (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to Control Booth Misha! There are a lot of great people here with lots of great information so read up, use the search feature, and ask questions. It's a great place.

There are several North West people around here including Me (Seattle), Van (Portland), and I guy from Bellingham I think (can't remember his name). Good Day Ehh!

P.S. I finally beat Van to welcome a new person to the board!! It's a happy day!!


----------



## Chris15 (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to Controlbooth.

Grr. People so close to one another... I'm 12500 kms away or there about.

And I join with gafftaper in beating Van. It's a worrying trend... (That would be a line from _Frontline)_


----------



## Van (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry Guys, I know I'm letting everyone down. See we're in a lull at the theatre right now. So I get to spend all my time in planning meetings and calendar meetings, and fundraising meetings and party meetings, Oh BTW Hi Ya Misha ! Welcome aboard ! Beautiful country you have up there.


----------

